# Drehmomenttabelle/ersatzteilliste



## Leibnitz (20. Mai 2013)

Servus!

Ich hab vor demnächst mal mein shore 1 von 2009 komplett zu zerlegen und die Lager zu wechseln, penibel zu reinigen, etc. (Nein ich werde keinen Sex damit haben 
Gibt es irgendwo eine Art Drehmomenttabelle bzw ersatzteilliste für die Lager? Eine Art komplettanleitung wäre stark, in der man alles empfohlene ersehen kann vom fetten/schmieren der Bauteile bis zu den Drehmomenten 
Weiß da jemand was?

MfG


----------



## Spielzeug (20. Mai 2013)

http://www.indiansummer.ch/norco/downloads/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leibnitz (27. Mai 2013)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> http://www.indiansummer.ch/norco/downloads/



Vielen Dank! Ich hätte aber gedacht dass es da Modellspezifischere Angaben gibt ^^
Außerdem dachte ich an die lagerbezeichnungen, mit denen man z.B. günstiger an die Lager kommt bei skf oder dergleichen  aber danke, Momente sind ja schonmal tipptopp angegeben!!


----------



## Indian Summer (28. Mai 2013)

Leibnitz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich hätte aber gedacht dass es da Modellspezifischere Angaben gibt ^^
> Außerdem dachte ich an die lagerbezeichnungen, mit denen man z.B. günstiger an die Lager kommt bei skf oder dergleichen  aber danke, Momente sind ja schonmal tipptopp angegeben!!



Servus

Entweder siehst du die Bezeichnung des Lagers auf der Kunststoffdichtung oder du kannst das 
jeweilige Lager ausmessen und in dieser Tabelle den Typ selber heraus suchen.

Wir haben uns letzthin hier bei Indian Summer ebenfalls darüber unterhalten und möchten 
eine Lagerliste für die jeweiligen Modelle zusammen stellen. Da wir aber praktisch immer 
mit Arbeit zugedeckt sind, wird das noch dauern. Aber immerhin, der Plan steht ;-)

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Leibnitz (10. November 2013)

Hi,

Gibt's was neues, was aus eurer Idee geworden ist? 

Noch ne frage:
Weiss jemand aus welcherAlu-legierung der Rahmen des shore 2009 genau ist?

MfG


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (26. Dezember 2013)

Meine Frage passt hier vielleicht nicht ganz rein, aber ich stell sie trotzdem: in welcher Reihenfolge baue ich meinen Norco Team DH Rahmen wieder zusammen? Der ist vom Service zurück und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob den einfach so zusammenbauen kann.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## Leibnitz (26. Dezember 2013)

Wie meinst du des?


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (26. Dezember 2013)

Naja, ich würde zuerst die untere Strebe verschrauben, danach den Link und anschliessend die obere Strebe. Diese dann zuerst mit dem Link und danach mit der unteren Strebe verschrauben. Kann man es in dieser Reihenfolge machen? Das war meine Frage.Ich bin mal auf den Zusammenbau-Bericht vom IBC-Rahmen gestossen und da hat man den Rahmen in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge zusammengebaut, damit sich der Hinterbau ausrichtet oder so. Ich dachte, es spielt vielleicht eine Rolle.Ist es jetzt etwas klarer geworden, was ich meine?


----------



## Leibnitz (26. Dezember 2013)

Ja, Denk schon... Also an sich is des wurscht mein ich... Ich hab den einfach zam gebaut und die jeweiligen Schrauben mit den in der Tabelle angegebenen Drehmomenten angezogen, ich wüsste nicht was sich da richten sollte... Einfach zambaun würd ich sagen  lager sind ja alle drin oder?


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (26. Dezember 2013)

Jup, Lager sind schon drin. Ich muss den Rahmen lediglich zusammenschrauben. Wenn es bei dir alles ok war, dann werde ich wohl auch einfach zusammenbauen.


----------

